# This might be of interest



## tsalconoci4891 (Jul 30, 2006)

What?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...iid=110031741973&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:us

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...iid=200027421687&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:us

What does this prove?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

It is interesting that they don't sell any bikes on this Ebay store and they don't offer these products at their online store.

I wonder if it is the feed back option that prevents them from selling bikes here?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

tsalconoci4891 said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...d=bikesdirectonline&iid=290027828021&frm=1742
> 
> 
> Edited to include this comment:
> ...


Your sig is turning into a self fulfilling prophecy.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-137480.html

Nobody cares,

Silas


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*I love the feedback option*



Lifelover said:


> It is interesting that they don't sell any bikes on this Ebay store and they don't offer these products at their online store.
> 
> I wonder if it is the feed back option that prevents them from selling bikes here?



Thank you for asking.

I love the feedback option.
We run two ebay 'bikesdirect' names.
One is parts and ships priority mail USPS
The other is bikes and has the same positive feedback % -- ships UPS
There are two names due to two different employees are in charge of those two different functions, and shipping is from different locations.
the bike seller name is here

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...serid=bikesdirectbikes&ssPageName=STRK:ME:UFS

I wish all sites had feedback that was unfiltered like ebay. The feedback system is what makes ebay a great market place.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*what it proves*



Big Bad John said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...iid=110031741973&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:us
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...iid=200027421687&ssPageName=VIP:feedback:2:us
> 
> What does this prove?



It proves that these two sellers are doing an excellent job of making customers happy. 

The ebay feedback system is a fantastic idea. Without the feedback system ebay would be a scary place for many buyers. 

Even though many brands of bikes and components object to sales on ebay; I feel ebay helps consumers a great deal.


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> It is interesting that they don't sell any bikes on this Ebay store and they don't offer these products at their online store.
> 
> I wonder if it is the feed back option that prevents them from selling bikes here?


Nice swing and miss.



bikesdirect said:


> Thank you for asking.
> 
> I love the feedback option.
> We run two ebay 'bikesdirect' names.
> ...


Since BD started posting on this site, he has done nothing but provide us with quality, seemingly honest answers. The reputation pedulum has started to swing the other way, but something tells me that certain characters aren't going to give up trying to prevent that from happening.



tsalconoci4891 said:


> Branded for all eternity as a shill for BD


Seriously, get over it.


----------

